# zymol auto wash



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Is the one from halfords the same as from detailing companies as seems cheap for halfords


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Which detailing company?

And my guess is you are trying to compare Zymol's Clear Auto Bathe with their Autowash...

So no. But the Autowash isn't too bad for the price and if your local branch of Halfords is running a promotional offer on car cleaning products, then it is worthwhile purchasing. The Clear Auto Bathe is very expensive.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

seen auto wash 1.42L for 29.99 and halfords 13.99 thought it couldn't be the same stuff.


New!! Zymol Autowash Shampoo 1.42 Litres from Monza Car Care

Halfords | Zymol Natural Car Wash 1.42L


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Brad1979 said:


> seen auto wash 1.42L for 29.99 and halfords 13.99 thought it couldn't be the same stuff.
> 
> 
> New!! Zymol Autowash Shampoo 1.42 Litres from Monza Car Care
> ...



Those above links are the exact same shampoo. :chuckle:

If you check properly, Monza Car Care list a Zymol Clear Auto Bathe shampoo for £29 I think _*but*_ for a 250ml bottle..


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Is the halfords stuff any good? Or is the other bathe stuff a lot better


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Halfords one is good mate


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Cheers I'll pick some up


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing wrong with zymol it's good kit 

Doesn't foam much but no decent shampoo does


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I've used the halfords one and tbh it's the best I've uses and studs up loads. Also smells of coconut.


----------

